# Anubias rhizomes



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

Do anubias rhizomes grow or do they remain the same size/length?

Also, I have a few questions about my current anubias. One of them has four good sized leaves, but a very small part of the rhizome left (the rest rotted and has been removed). Is it still possible to split it into a 2-2 to make it grow faster? My other one has a longer rhizome, but the leaves and roots are all on one side. Does that mean that the rest of the rhizome is dead?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

shinitakin said:


> Do anubias rhizomes grow or do they remain the same size/length?
> 
> Also, I have a few questions about my current anubias. One of them has four good sized leaves, but a very small part of the rhizome left (the rest rotted and has been removed). Is it still possible to split it into a 2-2 to make it grow faster? My other one has a longer rhizome, but the leaves and roots are all on one side. Does that mean that the rest of the rhizome is dead?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Greetings! Rhizomes will grow in length (and some species thickness over time like anubias var gigantie or broadleaf). A new leaf will form branching off the stem of an existing leaf, and as it grows in its a new notch/extension in the rhizome. They are slow growers so be patient but you will see they get longer. 
It sounds like you've dealt with some rhizome rot (sadly I lost over 20 anubias plants to this so i know a bit about it), its a tragically contagious anubias disease (can spread to other anubias in the same tank). Be sure ALL the rotted parts are removed: check the cut end of the rhizome, is there any discoloration in its 'core' (usually medium-brown, normal color is a bit more cream-ish), if there is a dark spot it should be soft and if sniffed smell like garbage. The outer part of the rhizome can also show rot usually in darker discolorations and also soft spots and foul smell (note: some anubias species do have multi-colored rhizomes with natural darker patches, softens and smell are best way to verify its rotting). If a stem looks like its rotting at the base that's another sigh of the disease (it needs to be cut off along witht eh chunk of rhizome by it). These parts must be completely cut off, cut into the healthy plant, and I suggest dipping the cutting tool (sharp scissors or razor) and the cut end of the anubias in peroxide or bleach solution for a little after. Once all diseased portions are removed I would not cut up the plant considering the amount of leaves you have left. They need the leaves to help generate energy to grow, cutting it up more means they get less energy and its harder (takes much longer) to sprout new leaves. On a plant with 10+ leaves I'd say you'd be safe to cut in half. 4-5 leaves is a good minimum for leaf count on anubias. 

If you want to encourage new growth on a healthy part of the rhizome you can lightly nick it with a clean sharp razor blade, this should simulate some new growth (don't go over bored and cut it up worse than some emo-'I'm only alive when I feel pain'-idiot). Don't cut right by where the stem starts up into the leaf, but the gap between the notches of stems on the rhizome.. if that makes sense to you?

If you have healthy leaves without any signs of rot on the rhizome now the plant may live, just give it proper light and nutrients (its very undemanding for these). If there is even the slightest bit of the rot left it will grow through the whole rhizome and doom the plant. If you're concerned throw a photo up, might be able to offer more advice.

And in case you don't know: never put the rhizome in the substrate, its better to float it just above the gravel/sand and bury roots (if you have long ones) or more commonly: gently tie to decor (not too tight or its like tieing off your arms and cutting off/down blood flow:not good).


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

I really appreciate your help!

I examined the plant whose rhizome had mostly rotted through before again and noticed that some of the core in the leftovers was a bit of that mushy brown. I ended up using a blade and picked it out... Will my plant still be alright?

Rhizome: https://31.media.tumblr.com/bcf021be9118eadeeb320c23c56faa88/tumblr_inline_ncrzm39dDH1qhjpgy.jpg

And I know it's a little late now in case I did make a mistake, but I ended up splitting my small anubias with the 10 leaves. The baby plant doesn't have any roots yet, but will they grow in? Here's the before and after photos. I hope I split it correctly!

Original plant: https://31.media.tumblr.com/245185590f92efc9cbe7331410afd0f3/tumblr_inline_ncrzlkkJCe1qhjpgy.jpg
Baby: https://31.media.tumblr.com/af68fe1271d9bde1e40d3efda7ec0ec0/tumblr_inline_ncrzluZoQK1qhjpgy.jpg


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Strongly suggest dipping the cut end in a bleach or peroxide solution after making sure all the brown mush it out (kinda like using peroxide on an open wound to get anything nasty still in there out).
That baby is tiny! It should grow roots over time, give it a while, its small and will have to make and store energy in is rhizome to produce new leaves and roots. The cleaned out rhizome looks good from the photo I cannot see any more discoloration, and the other one (looks like it might have a small weight that you are pinching between your fingers) looks healthy. Be mindful of letting the little one float at the surface, if i gets too much like it can get algae on its leaves which makes it harder for it to get enough light for photosynthesis, slowing down its growing process.


----------

